# Saint-Saens - String Quartet 1 op.112 (SQ review)



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

Eugène Ysaÿe, whom the quartet was dedicated to, gave the first performance of this wonderful piece at the Concerts Colonne on 21 December 1899. Saint-Saëns was no spring chicken anymore. At the age of 64 he was intent on leaving behind him at least one quartet so he wouldn't be considered a 'failure' (allegedly, according to friends). This wonderfully romantic but darker quartet, full of great melodies, is striking for its orchestral feel and clever use of effects (such as mutes, tremolos, pizzicato & percussive technique). It's rather a violin-heavy quartet but its one I've always loved. Tonally rivetting, the highlight of the work is the stunning 2nd movement, with its syncopated melody, but tbh I'd suggest that playing it through will reveal all of its true beauty. If you think Saint-Saens is lightweight you need to hear this fascinating and powerful quartet. There were a few recordings that didn't make the grade and one I didn't get to hear (Lupot) but those below did make the cut...

Recommended

D'Archi de Venezia
Equinox
Medici (too slow or it would be higher)

*Highly recommended

Sarastro* - a new recording to me (via streaming) and a new quartet to me but this Pan Classics disc is very strong. Textures are clear, the sound is well-balanced and the Sarastro don't wallow in the slow movement. Easy recommendation.
*Fine Arts* - beautifully played Naxos disc with a very warm and rich sound in a rather old-fashioned style (lots of Portamento and vibrato). This is no bad thing as they can be gorgeous but that same wholesale approach also stopped me putting it higher.
*Joachim* - a brighter and leaner approach than the Fine Arts but there's so much detail and vitality with nice interplay between instruments.
*Viotti* - a solid and strong account. This was my first recording of this work and still a benchmark release. Can't go wrong with it, tbh, and some may rate it higher than me.
*Miami* - I love the sound the Miami make and they use vibrato more sparsely than others. This is a fine release but it's just not got that tiny bit extra that take it to the top.

*Superb

Girard* - whilst the list above are excellent the Girard's live account impresses a little more from the off. Rhythms are lucid and in the opening Allegro there's a fine sense of flow to the close sound.
*Tchalik* - an unknown quartet to me on this independent release but they have fine dialogue between instruments and a really pleasing no-frills, brisk, lively and bucolic style. 

*Top Picks

Modigliani* - from an award-winning disc (with Debussy/Ravel) there's some glorious articulation in this recording but it's the sound of this one that enthralls. The Modigliani play with a timbre that is tonally distinctive, extremely pleasant to the ear and allied with crystal clear sound and hyper-reactive, precise dynamics you won't hear this quartet played better. The final movement is exemplary.

*Di Cremona* - if you know and admire their Beethoven then you should know what they are about. This is not an easy, relaxed account. It's volatile, monumental and thrilling with hairpin dynamics, bold phrasing and great urgency. Very rarely a quartet make me say "Woah" as they're playing. If it's too much go with the Modigliani above (or one from the previous list) but I suspect that for many this could be the one. A killer disc.


----------



## Bruce (Jan 2, 2013)

I'm never disappointed with Saint-Saëns's chamber music. This will certainly give me a few suggestions for listening. Thanks!


----------



## Kreisler jr (Apr 21, 2021)

I have the Viotti and the Miami and they seem sufficient for my needs. I am bit surprised how many more recent recordings coupled the first quartet with something else. This makes shelling out for another recording rather unattractive for me, being usually not interested or already very well supplied with the "filler".


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

I agree that just having the one SS quartet on a disc is slightly annoying (I love them both and together they make natural discmates) but the Cremona really is a tour de force and the Modigliani is very impressive. I have at least half of these recordings and although the Viotti and Miami are excellent (if you want both quartets together) it's worth the extra outlay for me to have the aforementioned singles and the account of the Piano Quintet on the Cremona disc is very impressive too. If I want to hear both quartets played superbly, back to back, I still tend to listen to the Miami disc.


----------

